# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Взлом Покер Shark Вконтакте

## alex1976

Привет всем. Кто нибудь знает как взломать покер на фишки Вконтакте?

----------


## ZloyDuh

Раньше был такой баг: удаляешь игру а через месяц ты уже акула покера )))) а щас все баги исправили, я считаю не кто об этом не задумывался, ломать виртуальные фишки..... и куда их И? по моему это глупость и  реальной инфы не где нет. Учись играть в покер вот и всё )

----------


## Dezire

Наверняка можно как-то, но самый лучший вариант



> Учись играть в покер вот и всё )


А там вообще на реальные деньги? Если нет, то вообще нет смысла взламывать

----------


## ZloyDuh

Там можно за реал покупать игровые фишки, только ради того чтоб играть на большие ставки... Смысл ? Если не умеешь играть учись на маленьких ставках, а если умеешь то ломать и закидывать реал не придется )))

----------

